# New sub-category for Desserts, Sweets & Baking



## Chopstix (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi to all the admin folks.  I really appreciate your remarkable work on this forum.  Thank you very much.

May I make a suggestion? I notice that there is no sub-category in Desserts, Sweets & Baking for items like mousses, creme brulees, and the like.  I'm not sure if this makes sense but how about a new sub-category for these called something like Spoon Desserts (at least that's what a chef I know refers to them as). Not sure if someone has already raised this topic in the past. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## GB (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Chopstix!

At one time we did have sub categories like that, but they just were not used enough to justify having them. We try to only make subs when there will be a lot of posts in them. We do re-evaluate from time to time though so if we find that there are enough posts for it to make sense then we will certainly consider it again at some point.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply GB. I see what you mean. I can understand the need to simplify things on your end. Can I just make one last point before I rest my case? I find it surprising and strange that Creme Brulee is classified under cakes. And I wouldn't know where to look for mousses and other custards. I'd have to search each sub by trial and error. Maybe at some future time when you deem it appropriate, a catch-all sub like Miscellaneous or Specialty Desserts can be aded, for all other 'orphaned' desserts? Anyway, thanks for hearing me out


----------



## GB (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Chopstix. We will take that under consideration.


----------

